# What are the most common mistakes beginners make in the gym?



## LANDMARKCHEM_J (Jun 2, 2017)

What are the most common mistakes beginners make in GYM? Do you have experiences such as below?
Skipping the warm up before the actual workout - Warm ups are as important as the actual workouts or may be even more. Working out directly without warm up can lead to injuries.
Following the same routine always - When we follow the same routine over and over again the body gets used to it and hits a plateau. We must constantly make changes to shock our body so that it has no other option but grow.
Not keeping the body hydrated when working out -Some people ask if they should drink water while working out? Absolutely! It is important to keep the body hydrated. It keeps you energized throughout the workout.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 2, 2017)

Thinking they should do as much as they can.  And this is a big one.   Not restacking the weights when they are done

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## AR-15 (Jun 12, 2017)

Not wiping the equipment down after they fucking sweat all over it....AR....


----------



## Sully (Jun 12, 2017)

chaotichealth said:


> And this is a big one. Not restacking the weights when they are done



That makes me wanna throw shit! I get so fucking pissed when I have to go track down plates all over the goddamn gym, only to find that some dumbass had 2 25# plates strapped up on the fucking forearm roller! No human being on the planet uses 50lbs on a damn forearm roller. None. If you use that thing properly, you couldn't use more than a single 25. :naughty1:


----------



## Sully (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok, now that I got that one off my chest. 

A big mistake I see newbies making is doing these complicated, advanced workout routines. I watched a kid at my gym do this type of workout for a couple weeks before I asked him about it. He was doing the "World's Strongest Bodybuilder Workout" from some stupid muscle magazine, and acted all indignant that I didnt just recognize the workout he was doing. There were tons of isolation movements for these tiny muscle groups, and of course he was doing most of them wrong. Plus he was using way too much weight for all of them, which in turn meant he was half repping everything. And he wasn't phased at all when I explained that he didn't get to be the "World's Strongest Bodybuilder" by doing this workout. He can do this workout because he spent years doing basic compound movements with reasonable amounts of weight, building up a base of size and strength. 

I've seen so many kids do this stuff over the years. And you can't tell them anything, so there's not much point in engaging them in conversation about it.


----------



## AR-15 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ya I see too much weight ALOT. Their form goes to shit and your exactly right the end up doing half reps or just plain half ass reps. I don't get irritated or even get in their business anymore I just focus on my shit. The only thing that really gets under my skin is when some kid actually takes the initiative and comes up to me to ask a valid training question and as soon as I don't give them some super cool answer like "Do this for a week and you'll have 20" arms" they kinda just zone out and I can tell they now could care less about my advice. That's why when Im training hard I try and go as late as possible when its cleared out. Best thing the kids could do is take M&F and just throw them out. Nothing but bullshit routines and ads for overpriced powders and fake roids. Of course that's just my low quality opinion. ....AR....


----------



## Sully (Jun 12, 2017)

In all my years in the gym, I've never actually bought a single muscle magazine. I don't think I've ever even picked one up and read through it. Even the free one that used to come with a bodybuilding.com order just went straight in the trash. I wonder.....


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 13, 2017)

Taking all the advice and buying all the shit at nutrional shops from some fat disgusting woman, scrawny fem boy or juiced up liar. Hey take this snake venom 3x a day before meals and watch your cock grow 5" and your chest into bitch titts...

Reminds me of the prohormone days.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 14, 2017)

Using too much weight and horrible form to move it.


----------



## forever_twisted (Jun 19, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> Using too much weight and horrible form to move it.


Form is the key to lifting.If you have great form then heavy lifts are easier,shifty form feels to heavy and can get injured quick.I was taught to always have your form perfected before adding any weight to it.

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Jul 1, 2017)

2 main things that made me move training directly to my house (when I was still actually lifting lol)...I have an oversized two car garage that is a full weight room:

1) Too many idiots getting in my way of me doing what I needed to get done (obviously everything else guys mentioned above - not restacking the weights, sweating up the equipment, etc).:naughty1:

2) Too many ladies in the gym...Too much of a distraction! If I want a female distraction I'll beg my wife for sex


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 12, 2017)

Easiest question ever.  Bad form and forgetting to check their egos' as the door.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 13, 2017)

Sully said:


> In all my years in the gym, I've never actually bought a single muscle magazine. I don't think I've ever even picked one up and read through it. Even the free one that used to come with a bodybuilding.com order just went straight in the trash. I wonder.....


Magazine were all we had before the Internet


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 13, 2017)

Doing cable crossovers as their main chest exercise. 

I drives me nuts to see guys do endless sets of these things.
And to top it all off, most do them wrong.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 13, 2017)

Sandpig said:


> Magazine were all we had before the Internet
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



LOL YEP.  Before the internet, i used to go to the bookstore and look for Flex or my favorite was Muscle Mag International.  Those were the days.:headbang:


----------



## readyset (Jul 13, 2017)

kscowboy said:


> LOL YEP.  Before the internet, i used to go to the bookstore and look for Flex or my favorite was Muscle Mag International.  Those were the days.:headbang:





I used to have a subscription to Flex Haha. Then I noticed every workout was the same. All supplements being pushed were the same...never looked back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkishexpress (Jul 19, 2017)

Back in the days the biggest mistake beginners would make was spending crap tons of money on supplements that didn't do much.  Now the biggest mistake they make is to purchase steroids as soon as they get a gym membership.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 19, 2017)

AR-15 said:


> Not wiping the equipment down after they fucking sweat all over it....AR....



Seriously? 

Good thing you weren't training in the 70's.

No one wiped anything.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 19, 2017)

Sully said:


> Ok, now that I got that one off my chest.
> 
> A big mistake I see newbies making is doing these complicated, advanced workout routines. I watched a kid at my gym do this type of workout for a couple weeks before I asked him about it. He was doing the "World's Strongest Bodybuilder Workout" from some stupid muscle magazine, and acted all indignant that I didnt just recognize the workout he was doing. There were tons of isolation movements for these tiny muscle groups, and of course he was doing most of them wrong. Plus he was using way too much weight for all of them, which in turn meant he was half repping everything. And he wasn't phased at all when I explained that he didn't get to be the "World's Strongest Bodybuilder" by doing this workout. He can do this workout because he spent years doing basic compound movements with reasonable amounts of weight, building up a base of size and strength.
> 
> I've seen so many kids do this stuff over the years. And you can't tell them anything, so there's not much point in engaging them in conversation about it.


I was nervous when I started out. I didn't want the Meatheads  laughing at me I would have never tried the World's strongest  bodybuilder routine. I still won't as a matter of fact. [emoji6] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Jul 19, 2017)

Turkishexpress said:


> Back in the days the biggest mistake beginners would make was spending crap tons of money on supplements that didn't do much.  Now the biggest mistake they make is to purchase steroids as soon as they get a gym membership.


Colostrum......

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Jul 19, 2017)

Sandpig said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Good thing you weren't training in the 70's.
> 
> No one wiped anything.



Dang, you're old! You trained before the internet AND before they invented towels? That's crazy.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 20, 2017)

Sully said:


> Dang, you're old! You trained before the internet AND before they invented towels? That's crazy.


I think we had towels back then 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm just messin with you man. I get what you're saying.


----------

